# anal sac problems



## iansmom (Oct 19, 2013)

Before I adopted my Maltese last weekend, I didn't even know dogs had anal sacs. None of my dogs ever had a problem. Wednesday morning I noticed the dog scooting across the floor. I took her to the vet. He said she had infected anal sacs. He gave her a shot and amoxicillin. The poor dog was in so much pain when they expressed the glands or sacs or whatever. Any way now she has diarrhea from the antibiotic and I keep having to wash her bottom. She is miserable. She was scooting outside after pooping and made herself bleed a little under her tail. To make things worse, i think the sacs may still be leaking because after bathing her and brushing her teeth, i noticed a yellow smudge on my pants that i think might have come from her. Now i am afraid this will be a constant problem. I feel so bad for her and I also dont want her leaking in the house. Can this be a one time thing or is it more likely that this will keep happening? Is it common in this breed? I think the vet should have given her a pain killer. She seems to be in pain when she poops. : ( Poor baby.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Diarrhea can get problem worse - usually anal glands are emptied while dog poops, but if the poop isn't firm enough, the content can stay inside. And since it's already irritated from infection, it can cause her pain. I would keep an eye on her, and if the problem return, consult with the vet if there's some problem in the glads themselves.
And yes, it's more common in small breeds, so regular expression can be needed (usually it's done by groomer).
Here's what I found about this issue:
Treating Anal Gland Infection

The treatment in all instances is manual expression of the anal glands. When the glands are infected your veterinarian will need to treat the puppy. The area can become so sore that the dog needs sedation for the procedure—and besides, you don’t want your puppy to blame you for the discomfort!

Infected anal glands need to be expressed every week and an antibiotic infused directly into the sac itself. Ointments like Panalog work well; the tip of the tube is inserted into the sac opening, and the gland filled with the medicine. Usually it's best if your veterinarian applies the medication into the anal gland. An oral antibiotic administered at home may also be prescribed and you’ll need to learn how to pill your puppy.

Warm wet compresses applied to the infected area for fifteen minutes two or three times daily will help the infection resolve more quickly. Basically, you soak a washcloth with warm water and have your puppy sit on it. Pet her or offer a chew toy to keep her occupied during the compress treatment.

Infected anal glands may abscess which requires surgical lancing so that the infection inside can be flushed out and drained away. The incision is left open so that the wound will heal from the inside out. The opening should be rinsed daily with a 50/50 solution of hydrogen peroxide and water. Your vet can show you how to do this. Filling a squeeze bottle with the solution can work well, or for small pups you can set her in the sink and use the spray nozzle. The pup will also need antibiotics.

In most cases, the abscess heals without complications. Puppies that suffer recurrences of impaction or infection require that their anal glands be expressed on a regular basis, at least once a week. In some instances, surgical removal of the problem glands may be necessary.


I hope your girl will feel better soon!


----------



## iansmom (Oct 19, 2013)

Okay thanks. I think I will call the vet tomorow and see if they will change the antibiotic. Amoxicillin gives my son diarrhea too so I know that's what is causing it. I don't want it making her worse. The poor dog is miserable.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so sorry your baby is hurting. I would contact the vet and see if there's something they can do to make her more comfortable. My dog is one that can't empty his anal glands on his own (even though he has solid poops) so I take him to the vet every 6-8 weeks and have it done. A long as you have it done regularly she should be fine. But if not done it can become infected. I believe you can also have the anal glands surgically removed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't think this is considered a Maltese "thing". I wish someone smarter would respond to you. I think your baby's history leading her to a shelter shows she was not well loved or cared for.:angry: You and your vet will be able to get this under controll. I would insist on pain meds for her. You are so wonderful to give this fluff a loving home and proper vet care. :chili::chili: How are her and your son getting on? Please keep us posted we worry about all our extended family of fluffs.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is not a toy breed or Maltese issue. First off I would never allow a groomer to express my dogs anal glands. Most groomers have never been properly trained to do this and can actually cause damage. In fact, regularly expressing anal glands that really don't need to be expressed can cause them to no longer be able to express them on their own. Your baby has had some very major changes in her life and you've only had her for a week. Contrary to what most shelters and rescues tell people, re-homing a fluff is quite hard on them and cause of a lot of stress and anxiety. Changes in routine, water, and food can all cause diarrhea and constipation. As well as stress and anxiety. So the diarrhea may not necessarily be from the antibiotic. She is in a new home and about the same time having a very painful problem. And then she goes to a vet and that's scary too. And it was painful to have the vet express her glands. New place, new people, new vet is in her mind equaling a lot of pain and her not feeling well. I would definitely call the vet and let them know what is happening. Hopefully they will give you something to help with the diarrhea and be able to determine if it's in her best interest to change the antibiotic.

Give her body some time to heal and for her to feel safe and realize she's truly home. Usually with a dog that's been re-homed, it takes a good 3-6 months before you start to see them really settle in. And you often don't even see them truly be comfortable and their personalities to blossom for a year. I would give her only soft food, preferably a limited ingredient diet like duck and sweet potato to make it easier on her digestive system and softer, easier stools. Plus the fiber in the sweet potato will help to bulk it up a bit. Once the infection has completely cleared up, just be sure to check them regularly so you can tell when they are getting full and head off an infection. If after a few months you are noticing she is still having trouble expressing her anal glands on her own or even leaking, there are several options. 

1. You can have the vet teach you the correct way to express them yourself. Do this instead of letting a groomer do this.

2. Surgically have the anal glands removed. This is only a last resort and for those that have chronic infections and even ruptures. It's not an easy surgery. And it's important to know that anal leakage and actual loss of sphincter muscle control can be caused by surgical removal of the anal glands.

3. Try a holistic approach first to try and heal the body and bring it back into balance so that it begins to function properly. (ie express her anal glands on her own during regular bowel movements) If this does not work, then you can fall back on options 1 or 2.

My oldest, Zoe, started to have trouble expressing her anal glands a few years ago. Now I'm wondering if it's due to some degenerative disc disease that was discovered later. Anyway, it was to the point my vet was wanting me to have them surgically removed. I opted to use one of my products from Animal Essentials along with the correct protocol and she's not had impacted, infected or even full anal glands since. I had her on a supplement daily for a period of time and now I just give it to her a few days every month. Works beautifully for her.

God bless you for rescuing your precious girl. There is something so special about a rescue. And when there's a bit of a health issue as well, a super strong bond tends to develop that you will cherish.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is not a toy breed or Maltese issue.


Ok, I don't want to argue and I agree with the rest of your post (even though I think that skilled, trusted groomer can express the sac) but there's a lot of articles and researches proving that it is more common issue in toy breeds and that the problem rarely exist in big dogs.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> In fact, regularly expressing anal glands that really don't need to be expressed can cause them to no longer be able to express them on their own.


It's not exactly true, the problem is that the more you squeeze them, the more they fill up. And there is the possibility of hurting the dog. So yeah, if the sac empties naturally without complication, it's safer to leave it this way. I was just saying about the situation when there's problem with it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It may be a difference in legalities in your country rather than the US. But here, anyone can say they are a groomer with no formal (if any) training or certification. And sadly here in the US, most groomers will routinely express anal glands with every groom without even checking to see if they truly need to be expressed. Excessive expression in an otherwise comfortable fluff can lead to lots of irritation and more trouble. Most vets here anymore tend to leave regular anal gland expression for those fluffs who have a history of chronic anal gland infection and don't always show their discomfort to give their owners any sign there's trouble. But again here in my area anyway, the vets will tell the owner to let them teach them to do it or bring them to the office for the vet to do it. Not the groomer.

I tend to look at things more from a holistic point of view. If the body is not able to express them on their own, then what is out of balance or what part of the body needs to be supported to allow the body to begin to function properly on it's own again?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is not a toy breed or Maltese issue. First off I would never allow a groomer to express my dogs anal glands. Most groomers have never been properly trained to do this and can actually cause damage. In fact, regularly expressing anal glands that really don't need to be expressed can cause them to no longer be able to express them on their own. Your baby has had some very major changes in her life and you've only had her for a week. Contrary to what most shelters and rescues tell people, re-homing a fluff is quite hard on them and cause of a lot of stress and anxiety. Changes in routine, water, and food can all cause diarrhea and constipation. As well as stress and anxiety. So the diarrhea may not necessarily be from the antibiotic. She is in a new home and about the same time having a very painful problem. And then she goes to a vet and that's scary too. And it was painful to have the vet express her glands. New place, new people, new vet is in her mind equaling a lot of pain and her not feeling well. I would definitely call the vet and let them know what is happening. Hopefully they will give you something to help with the diarrhea and be able to determine if it's in her best interest to change the antibiotic.
> 
> Give her body some time to heal and for her to feel safe and realize she's truly home. Usually with a dog that's been re-homed, it takes a good 3-6 months before you start to see them really settle in. And you often don't even see them truly be comfortable and their personalities to blossom for a year. I would give her only soft food, preferably a limited ingredient diet like duck and sweet potato to make it easier on her digestive system and softer, easier stools. Plus the fiber in the sweet potato will help to bulk it up a bit. Once the infection has completely cleared up, just be sure to check them regularly so you can tell when they are getting full and head off an infection. If after a few months you are noticing she is still having trouble expressing her anal glands on her own or even leaking, there are several options.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is not a toy breed or Maltese issue. First off I would never allow a groomer to express my dogs anal glands. Most groomers have never been properly trained to do this and can actually cause damage. In fact, regularly expressing anal glands that really don't need to be expressed can cause them to no longer be able to express them on their own. Your baby has had some very major changes in her life and you've only had her for a week. Contrary to what most shelters and rescues tell people, re-homing a fluff is quite hard on them and cause of a lot of stress and anxiety. Changes in routine, water, and food can all cause diarrhea and constipation. As well as stress and anxiety. So the diarrhea may not necessarily be from the antibiotic. She is in a new home and about the same time having a very painful problem. And then she goes to a vet and that's scary too. And it was painful to have the vet express her glands. New place, new people, new vet is in her mind equaling a lot of pain and her not feeling well. I would definitely call the vet and let them know what is happening. Hopefully they will give you something to help with the diarrhea and be able to determine if it's in her best interest to change the antibiotic.
> 
> Give her body some time to heal and for her to feel safe and realize she's truly home. Usually with a dog that's been re-homed, it takes a good 3-6 months before you start to see them really settle in. And you often don't even see them truly be comfortable and their personalities to blossom for a year. I would give her only soft food, preferably a limited ingredient diet like duck and sweet potato to make it easier on her digestive system and softer, easier stools. Plus the fiber in the sweet potato will help to bulk it up a bit. Once the infection has completely cleared up, just be sure to check them regularly so you can tell when they are getting full and head off an infection. If after a few months you are noticing she is still having trouble expressing her anal glands on her own or even leaking, there are several options.
> 
> ...



Thanks Crystal!


----------



## iansmom (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks every one. Lots of good advice. I will try the duck and sweet potato. She is kind of a picky eater. She weighed 7.1 pounds on Wednesday and only 6.8 today. I took her to the vet this morning and he needed to empty her anal sacs again. He said due to how thick the secretions are she will probably need it done regularly and not by the groomer. He also said she was still scooting and licking herself due to itchy skin allergies. She got a shot of steroid and some pills. I also got a paper in the mail from the shelter and it had a list of shots they had given her. One was cipro which is an antibiotic. That was Oct, 10th so she must have been having issues for quite a while. Not sure why she still had infection after that but she must have been in pain this whole time. I'm just glad we got her because she needed some vet care and a lot of love. My son says she is the perfect dog. He likes having her sleep in his room until I go to bed. Then i steal her. She might be getting just a little spoiled but she needs it. I can't wait until she is feeling better.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

It makes me smile to know she is getting so much TLC! Your vet appears to be very helpful. It is such a blessing that she is now in such a wonderful home.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw that poor little baby. She hit the jackpot with you and your son. And it warms my heart that your son says she's the perfect dog. Prayers for a quick, painless and complete recovery for your new little family member. Thanks again for rescuing her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It may be a difference in legalities in your country rather than the US. But here, anyone can say they are a groomer with no formal (if any) training or certification. And sadly here in the US, most groomers will routinely express anal glands with every groom without even checking to see if they truly need to be expressed. Excessive expression in an otherwise comfortable fluff can lead to lots of irritation and more trouble. Most vets here anymore tend to leave regular anal gland expression for those fluffs who have a history of chronic anal gland infection and don't always show their discomfort to give their owners any sign there's trouble. But again here in my area anyway, the vets will tell the owner to let them teach them to do it or bring them to the office for the vet to do it. Not the groomer.
> 
> I tend to look at things more from a holistic point of view. If the body is not able to express them on their own, then what is out of balance or what part of the body needs to be supported to allow the body to begin to function properly on it's own again?


 
I am in agreement................ My vet said never let the groomer do the expressions!


----------

